# Duplicate Recordings on MRV



## southernbills (Apr 28, 2009)

I've tried searching and I haven't seen any posts on this issue.
Here's my problem, I have a "season pass" set to record on my bedroom HR22. The show records on that DVR, but it is alkso recording on my second HR22 out in the family room. The family room HR22 is hooked up as the "primary" DVR, ie it has the SWIM power line and DECA for the wireless adapter hooked into it. Is anyone else seeing this issue? If so, how can I tell the family room HR22 to stop recording the same show? I haven't seen the reverse on my bedroom DVR yet.
BTW - my installation went exceptionally well. Two installers and both arrived in DirecTV vans. One was teaching the other the finer points of a DECA install. All of the diagrams and suggestions from this board were a big help, it ensured that they installed the second DECA and power inverter for the wireless router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I have two receivers set to record the same shows. This causes either playlist to show both of them, when set to the "all" option. I can change to local and not see the recordings from the other DVR.
Not sure what you're really asking here.
If you don't want both receivers to record the same show, then delete the series link on one DVR.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't think the show are being recorded on each DVR, my under standing is that you will see the recorded shows on all your DVRs.
I just had 3 HDRs installed yesterday, so I am not really sure, but this is how I was informed by the installer.
I do agree with veryoldschool, can't under exactly what you are questioning.


----------



## southernbills (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for the quick replies. The shows are actually being recorded on both DVRs. I can tell this from the playlist because the recording is listed twice and the DVR that recorded the show is also listed in the information. I have also set the DVRs to only allow deletion from the DVR that made the recording. When I try and delete the recording that was recorded on the "remote" DVR, it won't allow me to do so, thereby confirming that there are two sepoerate recordings.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No, I still have this "issue" myself as I record a few things in multiple places. If you are showing all playlists (the default and most likely scenario), you will see both recordings as it has been recorded in two places. The way to remove duplicates is to simply remove the series link from one of the DVRs. With MRV, you can still watch the program in either (or all) location, but it will only be recording in a single location.

Some folks record programs in multiple locations as a safety measure. In my case, I'm transitioning off of older receivers onto newer ones and I'm currently in the middle of an overlap phase. Generally I only want to have a program recorded in a single location.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Doug, I am not sure how to do what you are suggesting, so would you be more specific?
Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

southernbills said:


> Thank you for the quick replies. The shows are actually being recorded on both DVRs. I can tell this from the playlist because the recording is listed twice and the DVR that recorded the show is also listed in the information. I have also set the DVRs to only allow deletion from the DVR that made the recording. When I try and delete the recording that was recorded on the "remote" DVR, it won't allow me to do so, thereby confirming that there are two sepoerate recordings.


Go to the receiver that you don't want the show recorded on and delete the Series List for that show from that receiver. That will cause the show to only be recorded on one receiver.

- Merg


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Wish group playback would skip over the duplicates when "All" is enabled!!!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> Wish group playback would skip over the duplicates when "All" is enabled!!!


Except that you may end up deleting both recordings when you may want to keep it on one of the DVRs.

To the OP, just remove the series link from one of the DVRs.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Except that you may end up deleting both recordings when you may want to keep it on one of the DVRs.
> 
> To the OP, just remove the series link from one of the DVRs.


Why? It doesn't ask you if you want to delete anything during playback. If you open/expand the folder, show all recordings, even duplicates, but skip the duplicates during playback.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Bofurley said:


> Doug, I am not sure how to do what you are suggesting, so would you be more specific?
> Thanks


Go to the menu and then select manage recordings. From there pick series manager and highlight the program in question. Hit the red button on your remote and confrim the deletion.

Bob


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> Why? It doesn't ask you if you want to delete anything during playback. If you open/expand the folder, show all recordings, even duplicates, but skip the duplicates during playback.


Sorry, you swerved off topic slightly by bringing up playback of all showings in a folder. This wasn't what the OP was asking about. He wanted to know why, in his case, that duplicates were showing up in the folder in the first place. My reply to you was predicated on this notion, somehwat incorrectly I admit.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I called DTv tech support, and was told that the show is only recorded on the receiver that it was scheduled to record. 
According to this lady, what you are actually seeing is that the show is being recorded -but only on the scheduled DVR.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Bofurley said:


> I called DTv tech support, and was told that the show is only recorded on the receiver that it was scheduled to record.
> According to this lady, what you are actually seeing is that the show is being recorded -but only on the scheduled DVR.


What the CSR said is correct. But, if you are having the same program recorded on two DVRs, the playlist will show both of them with the consolidated playlist selected.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

jdspencer, I guess what you are saying is if you schedule one DVR to record (for instance) NBC nightly news at 5:00 and then schedule it on another DVR for 5:00 then you will have it showing in both play lists? 
Actually yesterday when testing the MRV I scheduled the NBC news on the DVR in my office and also in my family room, and the play actually had a folder with 2 shows in it.
jdspencer, thanks for the super explanation!
Great job.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

By George, I think he's got it. 

Just think if you had more than 2 DVRs with MRV as some here have!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> By George, I think he's got it.
> 
> Just think if you had more than 2 DVRs with MRV as some here have!!!


You mean like here... where I have Glee scheduled to record on 4 DVRs 

Haven't gotten around to fully cleaning up the series links, since MRV went full tilt.


----------



## brian-ky (Aug 20, 2007)

We need "Unified Series" management where you can manage all Series recordings from any of the DVRs. Better yet, the DVR would figure out which one has available/open tuner and disc space and decide where to make the local recording.


----------

